

Show HN: Shuteye - "As private as possible" video conferencing - mjstahl

I wanted to submit this to the brilliant people of Hacker News hoping to get some constructive feedback.<p>I am writing a couple blog posts on the design process. The first one is located at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.shuteye.co&#x2F;post&#x2F;61493917659&#x2F;designing-a-product-to-be-as-private-as-possible<p>The project is live, but the charging of credit cards is fake at this time. To &#x27;purchase&#x27; sessions use the credit card number &#x27;4242 4242 4242 4242&#x27;, any valid expiration date, and valid CVC code.<p>Thank you everyone in advance for your feedback.<p>@markjstahl
======
Nanzikambe
Interesting concept, seems to me that it falls down when it comes to payment.
After all, your user will have to identify themselves at that point - even if
it's only to you.

Do you intend to broaden the payment's to include bitcoin or similar?

~~~
mjstahl
Yes. Being that I implemented this very quickly. I am still reviewing more
anonymous payment options.

I figured that the most immediate approach was to use Stripe's client library,
and not accept any name or address.

I use the Stripe client library to send the customer details to Stripe and I
receive a 'user id' which is used to process the payment and then thrown away
(much like the email address provided).

On one hand, the information on individual users can not be requested from
directly, but could be requested from Stripe.

I wonder if a Visa pre-pay card would work.

~~~
amavisca
Handing my information to Stripe defeats the entire purpose of your
application.

~~~
mjstahl
I agree with both of you.

Do either of you have recommendations for services that will help me integrate
the accepting of Bitcoin? Or do you have any positive or negative comments
concerning Coinbase?

